

Web of Stories - motters
http://webofstories.com

======
marknutter
To me, using the "Web of Stories" title reminds me too much of "Web of Lies,"
which I am assuming the title is a play on.

------
thefool
Great idea. It would be cool to actually construct a web of stories that
mention one another or that have similar themes.

